# Yeah Racing Aluminum Upgrade Set For Tamiya XV-01 1:10 EP RC Rally Car #XV01-WRC



## rcMart.com (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah Racing Aluminum Upgrade Set For Tamiya XV01 1:10 EP RC Rally Car #XV01-WRC. This aluminum upgrade kit is a great replacement of the original stock parts. They are stronger, lighter and more durable than the plastic parts.

Item no.: XV01-WRC
Find out more at rcmart.com


----------

